# First Tom with my bow



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

After being successful my first 3 yrs. of turkey hunting with a shotgun I decided last year I wanted to give it a shot with my bow and didn`t get one so I took the last hunt this year to have a few more days to hunt, I also added this strutting jake to my decs. and I think that did the trick, about noon this guy came out was across a field with 2 hens but when he seen my setup he strutted the whole 100 yrds, gobbling the whole way, faced off with my dec raising cane and I put a stinger through him at 15'. 22 lbs. 9" beard and 1" spurs. I gotta say this turkey hunting with a bow is very exciting and up close.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice Bird! Way to GO!


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

congrats


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Ewer chasin some funnie lukin bluegills these days. Dems got fedders!

Congrats Mike! When dinner?

Harry


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Now....aren't you glad I missed that SOB last year so he'd be that much bigger for ya now !!??


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

NICE!!!! Congrats!!! I am thinking I might be able to top that next year.... I am feeling up for the challenge... Too Bad I cant do it this year


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Now do it with a recurve and you will accomplished something.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on the bow kill!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Michael Wagner said:


> I gotta say this turkey hunting with a bow is very exciting and up close.
> ]


Yes it is, congrats, that looks like a dandy gobbbler!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Awsome! way to stick to it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nicely done, congrats!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Great job with the bow Mike!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Congrats on the bow kill.


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Jealousy got him nowhere!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Hackman said:


> Now do it with a recurve and you will accomplished something.


Thanks everyone, I was blessed to have everything come together so well. "Hackman" I shoot a Bear recurve also, but wasn`t confident in hitting a 3" spot out to 25 yrds. and in my popup blind I have to draw sideways and lean out with it, as close as this guy got he would have seen me for sure. Mike


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Michael Wagner said:


> After being successful my first 3 yrs. of turkey hunting with a shotgun I decided last year I wanted to give it a shot with my bow and didn`t get one so I took the last hunt this year to have a few more days to hunt, I also added this strutting jake to my decs. and I think that did the trick, about noon this guy came out was across a field with 2 hens but when he seen my setup he strutted the whole 100 yrds, gobbling the whole way, faced off with my dec raising cane and I put a stinger through him at 15'. 22 lbs. 9" beard and 1" spurs. I gotta say this turkey hunting with a bow is very exciting and up close.


 Nice Mike WTG NICE BIRD


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice job Mikie. Now its time for da gills!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It certainly is a rush eye to eye with a boss. Bow hunting is the only way i hunt them anymore. congratulations


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great bird.Think Im going to try using the bow next year now.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice. I'm thinking of getting a permit for next year with my bow. There's a bunch out at my old man's house.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Dude !!!?? Hook a customer 'up !


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Bird with the Bow!!!!


----------

